# What's the Difference? ( Eheim pro2, Pro series)



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Just curious between these two..
I have an Ecco and Pro 2 which have just been fantastic!!

THe Pro Series is that a little cheaper than the Pro 2 or??


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The Professional does not have the priming mechanism or the flow indicator ball but is otherwise the same. It comes in smaller sizes.


----------



## lorenceo (Mar 29, 2005)

The larger pro 1's have been discontinued, only the 2222 and the 2224 are available now, Instead there is the 2026 and the 2028. The Pro 2's are far superior..


----------

